# Recommended bodyshop with experience with chromactive paints



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Not posted on here in a while, but I've just bought a new (secondhand) car and within a month of owning it, an impatient fellow motorist barged past me at some traffic lights scuffing the nearside corner of the rear bumper.

The car is painted in an MG Rover Monogram Chromactive paint called Typhoon that changes from dark blue, to turquoise and purple. The picture doesn't really show the paint job to full effect.










The offending motorist's insurers have asked me to get quotes for repairs before they'll give me the go ahead to get the repairs done. My question now is, does anyone on here know of, or have any experience of, any bodyshops in the Surrey or Buckinghamshire areas that have a good reputation dealing with these types of paint job? I guess one option might be to find a TVR specialist since they use these types of paint.

TIA


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Best of luck on the repair but I think you might be in trouble. 

I know a few people with similar paints and damage resulted in a full respray as colour matching the damaged areas was utterly impossible.

It was very costly too. I think more than enough to write your car off.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Afraid I agree with the above. 
I've never heard of a repair being carried out on this type of paint effect as blending the new into old is virtually impossible. 
The only solution seems to be a full and complete respray.


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been recommended a place in Essex and also near Manchester that can do it, but its quite a trek. However if that's my only option then I'm prepared to travel.

I just thought I'd see if anyone nearer to home was capable of the job.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My friend is a good sprayer owns a body shop etc and he said its near on impossible to get it perfect unless you do the whole side again. He's not one for quoting people a whole side to ensure it blends in as he's usually pretty good at blendin and matching etc. he did his own car in a yellow/ orange nd had to do a repair and ended up doing it nearly all again.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear your situation!

As much as I love these paint finishes, any potential damage & problems repairing is the reason I would never choose to have that paint finish!

As others have mentioned, a spot repair is virtually impossible to blend in without sticking out & so your options are limited to spraying at least one whole side, if not a full respray (i'm no expert though). 

Sorry my post is not much help!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe worth giving the boys at Xquisite Automotive a call/email. I think they're in Surrey


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Where in essex is the bodyshop youve been recommended as im in the trade, and also in essex so i may know who they are, and be able to let you know of there reputation.

These colours can be done, providing the people doing it know how to use/apply them. just for proof weve done a mini with a chromeflair illusion, which was just a rear bumper and had no problems with the colour. But this may of been because it was a genuine bmw colour and only available through bmw we had to wait three weeks for the colour, bumper had a black base applied first, followed by four coats of colour with no problems, pics below are of said car.






but this is a rover colour and you will need to find if the colour is still available, as ive heard of cases where the colour is no longer available. as nissan did some micras in similar sort of colour and a few years on the colour for them is no longer available for them.:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If its just the bumper i think you will get away with paint just the bumper . There is a guy on ebay that makes up monogram aerosol, if he can make an aerosol im sure he can supply by the litre etc . Then you just need a decent painter .


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you tried over on the MG rover forums, see if there are any recommendations on there?


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> Where in essex is the bodyshop youve been recommended as im in the trade, and also in essex so i may know who they are, and be able to let you know of there reputation.
> 
> These colours can be done, providing the people doing it know how to use/apply them. just for proof weve done a mini with a chromeflair illusion, which was just a rear bumper and had no problems with the colour. But this may of been because it was a genuine bmw colour and only available through bmw we had to wait three weeks for the colour, bumper had a black base applied first, followed by four coats of colour with no problems, pics below are of said car.
> 
> ...


It was http://www.bodyshop.uk.com/ that I was recommended. Someone on the 75 and ZT club had a monogram car repaired there and recommended them. I guess ultimately, I'm prepared to travel in the interests of getting a good job done, but I thought I'd see if anyone near my home or work had a good reputation.



mattsbmw said:


> Have you tried over on the MG rover forums, see if there are any recommendations on there?


I've done a search over there and didn't turn up any recommendations, but I probably should start a thread there too.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

tompinney said:


> Not posted on here in a while, but I've just bought a new (secondhand) car and within a month of owning it, an impatient fellow motorist barged past me at some traffic lights scuffing the nearside corner of the rear bumper.
> 
> The car is painted in an MG Rover Monogram Chromactive paint called Typhoon that changes from dark blue, to turquoise and purple. The picture doesn't really show the paint job to full effect.
> 
> ...


There is a bodyshop I use in Rochester, Kent so not too far from you. I used to have a ZT-T 190SE in Monogram Chromeactive Aurora paint & I got them to paint the side sill kit I ordered then they colour coded the roof rails. No one ever said to me that I see you had those bits done aftermarket. They are specialists & a family business since 1967 & said to me that (if you know what you are doing) then chromeactive paints are easier to do than some normal colours.
01634 847940 ask for Wayne or Peter (son or father) just mention MG Andy passed the number.

Mechspray CAN blend these types of paint, that I do know.

They have done a fair bit for me & when I had an MG Rover garage for a while we used them there too.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Best of luck on the repair but I think you might be in trouble.
> 
> I know a few people with similar paints and damage resulted in a full respray as colour matching the damaged areas was utterly impossible.
> 
> It was very costly too. I think more than enough to write your car off.


Not if the painshop is worth any salts but yes not cheap.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Where in essex is the bodyshop youve been recommended as im in the trade, and also in essex so i may know who they are, and be able to let you know of there reputation.
> 
> These colours can be done, providing the people doing it know how to use/apply them. just for proof weve done a mini with a chromeflair illusion, which was just a rear bumper and had no problems with the colour. But this may of been because it was a genuine bmw colour and only available through bmw we had to wait three weeks for the colour, bumper had a black base applied first, followed by four coats of colour with no problems, pics below are of said car.
> 
> ...


That looks like Typhoon or Shot Silk or even Spectre. They are not easy to get hold of. I believe Du-pont made/make them.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

andystevens said:


> That looks like Typhoon or Shot Silk or even Spectre. They are not easy to get hold of. I believe Du-pont made/make them.


Its simmilar but ive seen one of those minis in the flesh its far different to any if the rover colours


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

People are scared of these types of colours for no reason, in my experience they are no more difficult than blending a silver or a three stage pearl.
As with any colour, it is recommended to spray a test card 1st.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Any updates


----------

